# Did You Experience This?



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

We're waiting to hear from Josymir Maltese if one of her puppies would be available (she's watching a few of them). I think she must have a waiting list, so it's not certain that the next available puppy would come to us. 

As some of you know, we lost our beloved Shayna less than three weeks ago. Waiting for our next puppy is a good thing as we mourn and try to mend our broken hearts. But I find myself obsessively checking my email and phone for any message of an available puppy. I check Josymir's website and Facebook page for any update. I look at other breeder websites to see if they have puppies available, and some do, but I desperately want one of Josy's puppies and have told her we would wait. I try to channel this obsessive energy to other places (work, tennis, etc.), but I still reach for my iphone or tablet for that hopeful message of a puppy. Sometimes, I think the waiting is agonizing, but it may be that I'm transfering my heartache for losing Shayna to this waiting agony.

I know many of you endured the wait for a puppy from a selected breeder. How did you best occupy your time as you waited for your puppy?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Brenda - all the months I was searching for Tyler (about 9 months) I was pretty obsessive about the search. I kept checking websites daily, looking for other breeders, talking to them, waiting and doing it all over again. I kind of drove myself crazy but couldn't seem to help it. :blink: It was best when I was working and could distract myself but good things do come to those who wait. As it turns out, a member of SM alerted me to Tyler showing up on his breeder's site, I saw him, couldn't dial the phone fast enough and ended up getting my fabulous boy. So I don't think you're alone. Since it's a member of your family there's a lot of scrutinizing and fretting to find the right Maltese.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I did the same I think it's our personalities. I agree staying busy is the best option. Wish I could help more but the joy is worth the wait.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

My husband says, "When the time is right, the right dog will find you". When we're ready for our next one, I'm sure I'll be just like you, checking every hour, thinking about it constantly. Just know how happy you'll be when you do get that call or email! You're still in my prayers as your heart heals from your loss of Shayna, but I'm so excited for you, knowing you'll have a new baby to love, hopefully in the very near future.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Heavens ,I have 3 fluffs and still check Breeder's websites all the time. LOL you sound perfectly normal to me. When I was going to pick mine up, I couldn't even sleep!!!Hope that you hear something !!!


----------



## mojomama (Mar 19, 2012)

*Best of luck!!!!*

Aww, I went through a similiar period of excitement and impatience as I searched and waited for my pup!! I'm sorry to hear about your recent loss but wish you best of luck and years of happiness with your future puppy!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know just how you feel! It almost becomes obsessive!! :w00t::blush:

I've been wanting a long coat chi for the longest time and looked at websites every night. I actually tried for a few pups, but it didn't work out. Then I found a pup that I absolutely fell in love with!!! I talked with the breeder and she answered my questions...and I had told her I definitely wanted her...I waited and waited for her response. A few hours later she answered me...saying she had received a deposit for her already :smilie_tischkante:. Here she had an option on her website to make a deposit via paypal on the spot....I was at work and didn't realize that. Geez, I actually cried about it!! :blush::blush:. Then one night I stumbled upon Cane River Chi's and looked at them...nothing interesting to me. Then a few nights later I looked again and saw a little girl who wasn't exactly what I was looking for but she was charting to be 3 lbs and her coloring was semetrical and I thought she was cute. .....Well! I had that pup within a week!!! ...I think it was just meant to be. 

So I agree with anyone else who says, it'll happen when the time and pup are right. Just don't give up. (keep peeking at the websites :innocent: )


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It was harder with Ray. There aren't a lot of coton breeders and since cotons are not AKC it is even harder to know if a breeder is reputable or not. Once I found the breeder I had to wait for Ray to be born! I checked my e-mail 20 times a day. I had a big birthday party for Alan. Around 10 o'clock that night I sneaked off to check my e-mail. Yay! Ray was born on Alan's birthday. She sent me pictures of the mom with her litter and a picture of the rainbow that was in the sky at the time. Then I checked my e-mail every day for pictures. She sent me pictures at least once a week so I got to watch him grow. I thought waiting to have him would kill me. I will never forget the first moment I saw him...oh happiness.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Keep telling yourself that if it were a human baby, you would have to wait 9 months! I know it's hard, especially when your heart is aching, but your puppy is out there waiting for you. BTW, have you checked ShinemoreMaltese.com? Korea, but I thought I saw a boy and girl on the list. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

It's Shinemore.com 
Look under Gallery/Baby Room


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I know how you feel. I felt like something was 'wrong" with me when I was looking for a Maltese and then waiting for my Bella. I felt obssessed but I couldn't help myself. Keep trying to stay busy. Also, if you feel up to it, perhaps you can volunteer some spare time at a local animal shelter...just so that you can spend time around dogs and share some of the love that is in your heart while you wait for your perfect fluff.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Brenda,
I know you had said you wanted a little girl, rem it sometimes can take a little longer for a female. I have seen some wonderful testimonials on her website and on SM, so if you can hold out, the wait will be worth it. I think I might tend to be more focused on getting a pup and impatient waiting it out in your circumstances. Hang in there and keep sharing. It really helps me to talk about things with people who can relate. 
{{{{{HUGS TO YOU}}}


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

First, Congratulations if you are waiting for a Josy baby. They worth the wait. My babies are from Josy and I waited for a lot longer (by my choice) after my previous malt passed away. I think many had expressed that's normal to be obsessed with your baby. For me, I did what many moms did for their human baby... I prepared "the nursery" for my fluff. When I saw things might be great for my fluff... I bought it even before my fluff came to me. I also chat with Josy sometimes so I knew what's going on with my possible fluffs or their mom. I was considering retirees at that time as well... so I was interested in knowing every possibilities.

Good luck~~~


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I went through the same thing. Before I had London & Preston, I had the perfect little guy named Benson...he was only 1 1/2 before we had to let him go because of a liver shunt he had and was very sick. They said he wouldn't even make it through surgery. He had been maintaining his health for almost a year on daily medicine, then one day it snuck up on us and just completely overcame him. He's been gone for 3 years but I still miss him and think about him every day and would do anything to have him back with us.

Just a month or so after losing Benson, we got London. I felt like I had love to give to another Maltese and having a puppy to take care of helped me grieve and get me to focus my attention on someone who needed me. Waiting for her to be old enough to come home with me felt like forever, but I focused on researching food, grooming products, buying toys, etc. I also read about potty training 101 again to refresh my memory so I wouldn't second guess myself in the moment.

Preston came 1 1/2 years later and I had to wait longer for him. We hadn't selected a breeder yet but we knew we wanted a 2nd Maltese and waited several months. Then, when we selected his breeder, she didn't have anything available so we thought we would need to wait several more months...then she called back and said she had a little guy that was too shy for the show ring and she had another male she was watching for show now instead. So, Preston came home to us! And, he is a little shy....and just like my Benson was...perfect.  He really is a lot like Benson was, only healthy, and we are sooo thankful we have him.

So, definitely wait for the right breeder to have the right puppy for you, and research your heart out until he or she comes home! Try to buy just a couple of things at a time to stretch out the process longer.


----------



## bix (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I'm so glad I'm not the only one like this! 

I'm new to SM (which, btw, is an AMAZING forum), and I am currently looking for my first maltese baby. I live in the DC/MD/VA area where there aren't too many maltese breeders so the search has been especially difficult. While I would love to get my hands on one of Josy or Bonnie's pups, they are pricey and in high demand, and I'm just really trying to find an available litter in driving distance at reasonable prices. 

I've been doing tons of research these past few weeks--emailing, calling, visiting and revisiting breeder's websites. My boyfriend thinks I'm mad, and attributes it to my Type A personality, but I just can't help it!

The more I look at pictures of these beautiful white furballs, the more I want/NEED to get one NOW. I'm really trying to be patient, but I just can't help obsessing. Someone help me!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Bix! :Welcome 1:

You'll find lots of info here. And although the wait is excruciating, when I met Josy and her dogs, it was really worth the wait. We have a few weeks to go. If you have not already, do let the breeders know what you could possibly pay. Boys cost less, and sometimes breeders will have older puppies available because the puppy wasn't quite what they were expecting for show, and these puppies may cost less because some breeders want them placed right away.

When I started this thread in March, it felt like I had to wait forever for a girl. Then a few weeks ago when we visited Josy, she actually had three girls we were considering! So hang on, introduce yourself in the "Intro" forum and ask for people's advice about finding a puppy for your budget. We really aren't allowed to post info about available puppies from breeders, but we are allowed to send you Private Messages (PMs). There are quite a few DC area Malt owners/lovers and there are quite a few breeders w/in easy driving distances. (Josy is about 4 hrs away, and there are some breeders who are less than that driving.)


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, Bix~~~ Welcome to SM~~~
I agree with Brenda 100%. I too have a Josy baby (actually, two of them) and also live in the same area... Let us know if you need any help~~~ This site is full of goodies and nice people...

Welcome~~~ and good luck with your puppy search~~~


----------

